# Odd shape of Tivo Bolt



## swilson317 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm a long time Tivo user and fan. I currently have a Roamio Pro. My godfather is interested in a Tivo, but I see that the Roamio is no longer sold. 

I'm really curious...what was the logic of making the Bolt the shape that it is. This would never work in my stereo setup due to it not being flat! What's the deal? Is Tivo expecting owners to mount it to the wall or something. ;-) It just seems really odd and impractical. What am I missing?

Thanks, Steve


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Style and airflow underneath.

You can stick the Bolt in a closet since it does RF or BT for remote control.

Just stick in on the top of the rack.

Alternatively you could put the bolt in a box (gut an old broken stereo) then put that box in the stereo rack. Just have some punch outs in the back of the box for the cables and some holes for airflow.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

At least it's now made in black


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

swilson317 said:


> I'm really curious...what was the logic of making the Bolt the shape that it is. This would never work in my stereo setup due to it not being flat! What's the deal? Is Tivo expecting owners to mount it to the wall or something. ;-) It just seems really odd and impractical. What am I missing?


The shape of the Bolt has been discussed (over and over and over) ever since it was introduced (years ago). No one on this forum knows why, although some have speculated it has something to do with cooling, allowing more air to circulate beneath the Bolt. However, cooling would not require the current shape. No one, from Tivo, has offered an explanation, and why should they? Like Hydra, some like the shape, some do not and like the Hydra thread, some people like arguing about opinions.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Isn't it supposed to look like lightning bolt?


----------



## CaseyJ (Apr 26, 2017)

swilson317 said:


> My godfather is interested in a Tivo, but I see that the Roamio is no longer sold.



The Roamio OTA is still available, and on sale now (and hints at even better deals at midnight PST on very limited quantities.) If you need cable card operation, it can be easily added for ~$30 from ebay (though this is not supported by TiVo).


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

idksmy said:


> The shape of the Bolt has been discussed (over and over and over) ever since it was introduced (years ago). *No one on this forum knows why,* although some have *speculated it has something to do with cooling,* allowing more air to circulate beneath the Bolt. However, cooling would not require the current shape. *No one, from Tivo, has offered an explanation,* and why should they? Like Hydra, some like the shape, some do not and like the Hydra thread, some people like arguing about opinions.


TiVo Bolt Looks Cool AND Skips Commercials


> That *funky arc shape* isnt just there to stick out visually however, as *VP Jim Denney told us it also allows the smaller box to vent from the bottom.* Its a rather unique design, and in our short time using it the box stayed cool and quiet.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

CaseyJ said:


> The Roamio OTA is still available, and on sale now (and hints at even better deals at midnight PST on very limited quantities.) If you need cable card operation, it can be easily added for ~$30 from ebay (though this is not supported by TiVo).


I was considering this, but with my luck, a month after I set it up, TiVo will do a firmware upgrade disabling the slot 

(I bought the Bolt instead)


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

idksmy said:


> The shape of the Bolt has been discussed (over and over and over) ever since it was introduced (years ago). No one on this forum knows why, although some have speculated it has something to do with cooling, allowing more air to circulate beneath the Bolt. However, cooling would not require the current shape. No one, from Tivo, has offered an explanation, and why should they? Like Hydra, some like the shape, some do not and like the Hydra thread, some people like arguing about opinions.


Not sure who you asked, but just call anyone at TiVo Support and they will tell you it was made that way due to the heat as the bend is right near where the HD is. I talked to 2 there over the past and both said the same thing.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

Rkkeller said:


> Not sure who you asked, but just call anyone at TiVo Support and they will tell you it was made that way due to the heat as the bend is right near where the HD is. I talked to 2 there over the past and both said the same thing.


I'm sure they told you that, but since it has active cooling (i.e. a fan) the shape doesn't really matter. It's just to look cool, not to keep cool.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

BobCamp1 said:


> I'm sure they told you that, but since it has active cooling (i.e. a fan) the shape doesn't really matter. It's just to look cool, not to keep cool.


If the Bolt was flat, then the fan would be blocked.


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> If the Bolt was flat, then the fan would be blocked.


Every other video device that uses a fan (with or without a hard drive inside) is flat. Vents can be put in the top of the case or the bottom of the case. Every component stands on four feet that allows airflow underneath. There is no reason the BOLT is the only special device in the world that needs its unique shape.

My opinion is that it was a mistake on TiVo's part. I held off buying one for years because I dislike the shape. Had it been flat, everyone would have bought it and there would be no arguing.

craigr


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

CIR-Engineering said:


> Every other video device that uses a fan (with or without a hard drive inside) is flat. Vents can be put in the top of the case or the bottom of the case. Every component stands on four feet that allows airflow underneath. There is no reason the BOLT is the only special device in the world that needs its unique shape.
> 
> My opinion is that it was a mistake on TiVo's part. I held off buying one for years because I dislike the shape. Had it been flat, everyone would have bought it and there would be no arguing.
> 
> craigr


Silly not to buy the Bolt because of the shape. 
I could understand not buying it a few years ago because of the color


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The base Roamio is an odd shape, too (though not this odd). They both want to be the top item in any stack. Whether or not you _like_ the shape, that's kind of obnoxious.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I am about the exact opposite. I don't care what color it is or what shape it is, in fact I don't care what my TiVo, Blu-ray play, receiver, etc. look like at all. I didn't buy any of those things to look at them and just pile them up on racks. Heck the computer (your basic box) connected to my TV just sits out on the floor as it will not fit on the rack, not to mention all the cords UPS etc. just cluttering up the whole area.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

CIR-Engineering said:


> My opinion is that it was a mistake on TiVo's part.


TiVo: Oops, look what we did. Dangit! Too bad that we can't make it a normal shape now. They'll all to have to be made like this now.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

CIR-Engineering said:


> Every other video device that uses a fan (with or without a hard drive inside) is flat. Vents can be put in the top of the case or the bottom of the case. Every component stands on four feet that allows airflow underneath. There is no reason the BOLT is the only special device in the world that needs its unique shape.
> 
> My opinion is that it was a mistake on TiVo's part. I held off buying one for years because I dislike the shape. Had it been flat, everyone would have bought it and there would be no arguing.


They wanted to add styling that stood out, in doing so they also realized that the bend allows more airflow underneath the unit, in a design and engineering standpoint I'd say that's a win-win but YMMV.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

TiVo's story is "the unique shape helps keep the Bolt cool as air is drawn in from the bottom and the Bolt was designed to be the only box in your TV cabinet"

And from ystudios:
_TiVo BOLT transcends the conventional streaming device or set-top box. In designing this next generation product for a brand with so much rich history, Y Studios took the first step forward in really understanding the core essence of TiVo's brand values. *Making a bold statement while reducing complexity was the primary design motivation.* Our design captures the essence of TiVo in its simplicity, while conveying premium quality. BOLT is defined by a simple line that flows harmoniously in an uncomplicated path, resulting in a 360-degree design that looks interesting from all angles. The flowing form *also provides functional airflow* with cooling vents located beneath the arch. _

Seems clear the design almost certainly came first and cooling vents under the arch were just a way to take advantage of the form.

A flat bottom and flat top could have easily been designed with the internals angled if that offered some kind of thermodynamic magic.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I just always thought it was a given two-fer - coolage and style. I'm an absolute nut for keeping my electronics cool and one thing I do notice is that my Bolts tend to be just a bit warm, generally, whereas my Premieres were never warm at all, probably (my assumption) due to the difference in hardware innards.

Of course, being neurotic about this as I am, I put water bottle caps under the four corners of my Premieres to assist in keep int them cool. I haven't felt that need with my Bolts. I do monitor them, however because I worry about hardware getting too warm. So far, so good.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Maybe this April fools joke had some truth behind it? 
Perhaps a warped design came from design studios and engineers said can you please flip it over so it will cool better?


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

MighTiVo said:


> Maybe this April fools joke had some truth behind it?
> Perhaps a warped design came from design studios and engineers said can you please flip it over so it will cool better?


No, it was flipped around so it wouldn't rock back and forth. Just look at the picture -it looks like it wants to see-saw.

Flip it the other way around and you don't have that problem.

Yes, I know, you could put legs on it so it doesn't actually physically rock, but that's just another thing to get assembled wrong so some people's TiVos will rock. And we'd have dozens of posts about how their TiVos don't sit properly and if they push down on one side it will tip over to that side.

plus, that design just screams for someone to put something else on top of it.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Worf said:


> No, it was flipped around so it wouldn't rock back and forth. Just look at the picture -it looks like it wants to see-saw.


It was April Fools - not serious...


----------



## vbgregg (Mar 25, 2011)

Worf said:


> No, it was flipped around so it wouldn't rock.


I would think TiVo would love to advertise that "our device rocks!".


----------



## Gavroche (May 27, 2007)

I don't know why but shaped this way it reminds of that scene from A Clockwork Orange. . .
(Now I want to touch it with one finger on the end and watch it rock back and forth...)



MighTiVo said:


> Maybe this April fools joke had some truth behind it?
> Perhaps a warped design came from design studios and engineers said can you please flip it over so it will cool better?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't mind the bend on the bottom but I'd prefer the Bolt to be flat on the top so that if something is set on top of the Bolt, it's not slanted.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

shwru980r said:


> I don't mind the bend on the bottom but I'd prefer the Bolt to be flat on the top so that if something is set on top of the Bolt, it's not slanted.


You can always put another bolt on top of the bolt


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

dianebrat said:


> You can always put another bolt on top of the bolt


Would placing a second bolt on top of the first bolt result in cooling issues for the second bolt?


----------



## Qnapfan (Feb 13, 2019)

cannonz said:


> Isn't it supposed to look like lightning bolt?


... I was thinking maybe like one struck by one - but semi seriously, an argument could have been made for turning it on it's side ... the flat thin but bent profile would allow it added stability, while the vertical surface area + fans + convection could actually help with the natural convection tendency of warm air rising out of the 'top' vents. Yet for all that, IMO it would be stretch because you would loose in other areas (still unstable even with the 'bend'), ungainly in proportion per established AV equipment stacking parameters, and from a purely subjective view ... ugly, unless completely stand alone per sculpture aesthetic. IMHO Tivo would have been better off with a conventional box shape optimized for airflow and heat dissipation ... a series of spaced cross flow fans (to pull air across the electronics from one side to the other and a dedicated case top that doubles as a heat dissipation sink for the hotter components. Understated and simple brushed aluminum face plate (silver, black, charcoal ) Only the logo as trademark decor ... lllumination optional. Stackable with optional riser vibration dampeners.


----------

